# جهاز قياس معدل الجريان متعدد الاطوار



## vipofiraq (30 يناير 2010)

الى الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء محتاج الى طريقة عمل جهاز (mfpm) او كل ما يتعلق بهذا الجهاز


----------



## jabbar_k74 (2 فبراير 2010)

الاخ (Vipofiraq ) ....
جربت موقع شركة (روكسر ) و ( موقع شركة شلمبرجر ) 
لانه الشركات المذكورة هي المختصة بهذا المجال من الاجهزة 
www.slb.com
www.roxar.com
واذا لم تحصل على شي فعندي ملفات تعليمية عن هذا الموضوع 
ان شاء الله اتمكن من وضعها في هذا المنتدى ( سرعة الانترنت غير كافية لدي لتحميلها جميعا )


----------



## jabbar_k74 (2 فبراير 2010)

بس اتمنى لو تتكرم .....مكان عملك بالضبط مع اختصاصك في سبيل الفائدة اكثر ...


----------



## jabbar_k74 (2 فبراير 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/get/213743873/253a3dc6/70_Operating_Instructions.html


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

مشاركات قيمه مشكووووووووووورين


----------

